# Mood Swings



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

I know this sounds kind of crazy because I'm a dude, but does anyone get major mood issues when they get a dose adjustment. When I get mine adjusted I usually get very angry followed by a brief period of I don't know what to call it, some sort of sadness before everything even's out. Going through this right now and wanted to see if anyone else goes through this. I know thyroid meds are hormones and I think it's probably my body adjust but it is crazy when this happens.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

What you're describing totally makes sense, even for a dude.  As you said, these are hormones we're dealing with, and hormones make our bodies and minds do/feel different things. You're not crazy...just adjusting.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Octavia said:


> What you're describing totally makes sense, even for a dude.  As you said, these are hormones we're dealing with, and hormones make our bodies and minds do/feel different things. You're not crazy...just adjusting.


Good to know. Happens everytime I get an adjustment. Usually lasts a few days, and goes away. Happening right now. I feel ike I want to plow somone through the wall. LOL. I won't but I want to.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> Good to know. Happens everytime I get an adjustment. Usually lasts a few days, and goes away. Happening right now. I feel ike I want to plow somone through the wall. LOL. I won't but I want to.


Guys have hormones too!! And yes, the titration process can be rough sometimes.

Hang tough! What do your labs results and ranges look like these days?


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Dude - you are normal.  I think we all have mood changes with med adjustments. Our hormones are in play and so until they adjust to where they need to be only can you have mood changes, but also physical changes. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> Guys have hormones too!! And yes, the titration process can be rough sometimes.
> 
> Hang tough! What do your labs results and ranges look like these days?


TSH: 3.89 (0.358 - 3.74)
T4: 12.4 (4.5 - 12.1)
T3: 95 (70 - 190)

Was upped to .175 mcg levothyroxine

Talked to my doc. He's running the FT3 test for my next round of bloodwork, and he also agreed to give me some T3 replacement if my symtpoms don't resolve and my T3 stays on the lower end.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

scottyg354 said:


> Good to know. Happens everytime I get an adjustment. Usually lasts a few days, and goes away. Happening right now. I feel ike I want to plow somone through the wall. LOL. I won't but I want to.


Yeah, don't do that. That would be bad. Very bad.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Octavia said:


> Yeah, don't do that. That would be bad. Very bad.


Well the way today is going. I think I may need to go home and have a beer or two or a glass of wine or two. LOL. Sad part is its only Monday.


----------



## Marathon Man (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm a dude and I get them. I had a bad spell a few months agon when I went from 200 mcg of Syntroid/day to 300 for two days and then down to 120. It lasted about a week and a half. Beer helps.


----------



## maybaby (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes! I was just coming here to confirm I'm not crazy. I just had my second rage in 4 days. My poor husband. I apologized but I know he doesn't quite understand. Now I'm just weepy about it because I can't help but do it.

And now my throat and head hurts from screaming.

Too early (9:33am) for a beer or wine. lol


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> TSH: 3.89 (0.358 - 3.74)
> T4: 12.4 (4.5 - 12.1)
> T3: 95 (70 - 190)
> 
> ...


With the Total 3 where it's at; that simply is not good.

As you know, FT3 is your active hormone. T3 is FREE T3, FREE T4 and rT3 (reverse.) So, out of the above 3, I doubt that you have much FREE T3.

Yes; get that FREE T3 test if you can.

And the fact that your Total 4 is at the upper limit "suggests" that you are not converting. Raising your T4 will not be helpful at this point.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test

When is the next go around? Why should you wait? You don't feel well NOW!! Just wondering what your doc is thinking here.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> With the Total 3 where it's at; that simply is not good.
> 
> As you know, FT3 is your active hormone. T3 is FREE T3, FREE T4 and rT3 (reverse.) So, out of the above 3, I doubt that you have much FREE T3.
> 
> ...


He wants to get my TSH down first then work with the T3. I don't care as long as he is willing to do it. He wants to see if I feel better with the TSH down. I'm not complaining if I could save a couple bucks on meds if I feel better. He said if I'm still symptomatic then he will give me some T3.

I don't care either way as long as he is willing to do it. I actually do feel suprisingly better today compare to the past couple days.

Anyways, I'm willing to work with him as I said because he is good and open minded and works with me which is more than what I found with other docs. I really have no complaints about him. Considering he was on vacation when the pharmacy screwed up my meds and my TSH went from 3 to 10, and I called all the docs on call and they told me that 10 is considered normal. He wasn't really happy about that. So he does know his stuff. Please note also that he is an Internal Med doc and not an Endo as I have heard most of the endo's in my area are really jerks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> He wants to get my TSH down first then work with the T3. I don't care as long as he is willing to do it. He wants to see if I feel better with the TSH down. I'm not complaining if I could save a couple bucks on meds if I feel better. He said if I'm still symptomatic then he will give me some T3.
> 
> I don't care either way as long as he is willing to do it. I actually do feel suprisingly better today compare to the past couple days.
> 
> Anyways, I'm willing to work with him as I said because he is good and open minded and works with me which is more than what I found with other docs. I really have no complaints about him. Considering he was on vacation when the pharmacy screwed up my meds and my TSH went from 3 to 10, and I called all the docs on call and they told me that 10 is considered normal. He wasn't really happy about that. So he does know his stuff. Please note also that he is an Internal Med doc and not an Endo as I have heard most of the endo's in my area are really jerks.


You cannot get the TSH down w/o sufficient T3.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> You cannot get the TSH down w/o sufficient T3.


I don't know. We will see were it goes. If hes willing to work with me thats fine. I know a few people in the area who said he got them right were they needed to be so, I'll go with that. I've heard nothing but bad things about other docs in my area.

I'll keep ya updated and let you know.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

scottyg354 said:


> Well the way today is going. I think I may need to go home and have a beer or two or a glass of wine or two. LOL. Sad part is its only Monday.


I've never liked beer or wine..._but you'd be surprised how many things I_ _ do with rum!!_ hugs6 Things aren't going too well here today, I might have some with lunch!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> I don't know. We will see were it goes. If hes willing to work with me thats fine. I know a few people in the area who said he got them right were they needed to be so, I'll go with that. I've heard nothing but bad things about other docs in my area.
> 
> I'll keep ya updated and let you know.


Well, that bodes well. It is always good to have recommendations from satisfied patients.

Go for it and keep us in the loop, please. We all wish you good health and will be happy to help however we can if we can.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> Well, that bodes well. It is always good to have recommendations from satisfied patients.
> 
> Go for it and keep us in the loop, please. We all wish you good health and will be happy to help however we can if we can.


You guys are great. You all have been a big help through all this crap. Suprisingly yesterday and today I have felt pretty good. Maybe it's my adjusted dose. I still don't feel 100% but this is a little promising, plus I'm only 6 days in on this dose.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> I've never liked beer or wine..._but you'd be surprised how many things I_ _ do with rum!!_ hugs6 Things aren't going too well here today, I might have some with lunch!!


Mojito's!!!!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

scottyg354 said:


> Mojito's!!!!


Not with lunch! :anim_63: I prefer my rum in chocolate pie or, better yet, warm rum sauce on meringe-covered bread pudding for lunch. Actually I've found warm rum sauce is just as good without the bread pudding!

I live in the deep south where rich desserts are as commonplace as red beans and rice...rum is a staple!


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> Not with lunch! :anim_63: I prefer my rum in chocolate pie or, better yet, warm rum sauce on meringe-covered bread pudding for lunch. Actually I've found warm rum sauce is just as good without the bread pudding!
> 
> I live in the deep south where rich desserts are as commonplace as red beans and rice...rum is a staple!


I am planning a trip to the French Quarter in the summer. I love New Orleans. Second favorite city after San Francisco.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

scottyg354 said:


> I am planning a trip to the French Quarter in the summer. I love New Orleans. Second favorite city after San Francisco.


Let us know how New Orleans is. I haven't been there since Katrina hit...curious to know how well they've recovered down there! My sister LOVES New Orleans, and got married there - it was a fun trip for all of us.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

What you are describing sounds very, very familiar. And I say that from one dude to another. Glad you are feeling better!

hugs6


----------

